# Copa Vida Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We are a coffee shop just off of the West side of Duke University campus in Durham, NC. We serve espresso based drinks, smoothies, teas, italian sodas, hot chocolate, drip and press pot coffees and have a variety of pastries and other merchandise items. We opened Nov. of 2008.

More...


----------

